# Good time fishing at Jug Bay today...



## tosainu1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Went to Bay Pro Shop in Cheasapeake Beach (recommended as the guys are cool and informative). I spoke to a couple guys that wanted us to go with them to Bushwood and they showed me a couple pics of some large croaker and a black drum they caught there. I would have went there but one of them was pretty drunk and it was 9am! So I headed to Jug Bay with my bro. The two attendants there were very accomodating and said we should head north of Mt. Calvert which we did. As soon as my bros line hit the water, he had a nice Channel Cat on the line using nightcrawlers close to the weeds. The catfish were leaping out of the water and some of them were very large, at least 10 lbs or more. It was crowded, and then came some idiots water skiing at high speed threatening to turn over the many kayaks and other small crafts that were all over the place and right in our hot spot. I saw what looked like a commercial boat pull at least 3 55 gallon drums filled with huge turtles. We headed back to the pier and went south of the dock onto the lily pads and wild rice. I caught a couple white perch and a yellow perch and that was it. I used nightcrawlers, minnows and cut alewives....I don't know if it was my technique, or bait or tackle or what but i felt like I should have come out of there with dozens of fish...pretty disappointing but it was exciting to feel like you are surrounded by thousands of fish..I saw lots of minnows being chased by something, could'nt tell what it was though..The scenery was beautiful, and we saw blue herons, ospreys and a beautful black bird with red on the wings only. We left around 2:30 pm, the combination of the fast current and slow fishing curbed our enthusiasm....All in all a great day...


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the report. It's always so scenic there! I know what you mean about the current...its surprisingly strong there sometimes.


----------



## LikeIknow (Oct 5, 2007)

Well when a fisherman starts talking about the scenic view then the we know that the fishing must be really bad.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

My son and I were there saturday morning , we caught a couple small rock fish. Then we tried a couple of other spots and my son hung a catfish that was atleast 10 lbs , I have some pretty big hands and his head was bigger then my hand. Then we got into some crappie and more small rock fish. Total catch was 9 catfish and 5 rock fish 11 crappie and 1 bass all were released.


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

LikeIknow said:


> Well when a fisherman starts talking about the scenic view then the we know that the fishing must be really bad.


Yep. Don't waste your time going there, please...


----------



## tosainu1 (Jun 13, 2007)

"Well when a fisherman starts talking about the scenic view then the we know that the fishing must be really bad. "

Ha ha...so true...i would fish in a concrete pool if i knew that i was gonna catch fish!!! 

Nice job Tracker, what were you using as bait for the catfish and how were you setting up your rods? We were using nightcrawlers about 18" from the hook with bobbers..I need a better plan to catch catfish there because i know that place is crawling with Channel Cats...


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

We were using shinners I like the live minnows never know whats on the other end. We were just over by the old bridge fishing in the deeper water using a cork about 3 to 3 1/2 feet deep. Man I will tell you this my fish finder was going crazy with fish one time it got so bad I told my son to turn it off.


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

*Water skiing at jug bay*

Are you sure u were at jugs bay I was't awared u could do water skiing there , good to know


----------



## tosainu1 (Jun 13, 2007)

*jug bay*

I am sure i was at jug bay, i have no idea why someone would think it was a good idea to go water skiing at high speed in a nature preserve..it's ridiculous...I could only imagine how that fishfinder was going off....it is crazy the amount of fish we saw jumping clear out of the water and coming to the surface...


----------

